

Brazilian Presidential Hopeful Dies in Plane Crash - simoes
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-08-13/brazil-real-ibovespa-fall-on-concern-candidate-in-plane-crash.html

======
aylons
Eduardo Campos was just the third in the polls, but was seen as an alternative
- the first two positions in polls are occupied by the party in power and the
former party in power, in that order.

The commotion caused by this accident may help his substitute, as his
candidate for vice-president was a very popular character in Brazilian
politics who didn't run for president mostly because of bureaucracy in the
foundation of her new party.

------
ipince
Could a Brazilian chime in? Who's going 2nd in the polls? Do you expect Campos
supporters to move to Rousseff or to <other person>? Do you suspect foul play?
What are the main differences between each candidate's platform? Did the World
Cup results play out as predicted (ie. Rousseff losing support due to loss)?

Thanks!

~~~
scardine
Campos dropped from the coalition that elected Rousseff 1 year ago. He was
stronger on the northern regions where former president Lula successfully
conducted a "Venezuelization" process (trading government social subsidies for
votes).

------
hcarvalhoalves
Very unfortunate, he was previous state governor with a 76% approval rate and
a depolarizing force in this year's presidential elections.

------
junto
I had to retread that title twice. I read it as:

    
    
       Brazilian Presidential Hopefully Dies in Plane Crash
    

Which naturally seemed rather horrible.

